# Bioware enthüllt unbemerkt seine neue Marke auf der GDC



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bioware enthüllt unbemerkt seine neue Marke auf der GDC* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bioware enthüllt unbemerkt seine neue Marke auf der GDC


----------



## nigra (21. März 2016)

Solange es unter den gierigen Händen von EA entsteht, erwarte ich ohnehin nur wieder halbgares.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Solange es unter den gierigen Händen von EA entsteht, erwarte ich ohnehin nur wieder halbgares.



Also was ähnliches wie Dein Kommentar?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. März 2016)

Ja, pfui! Wie können die nur. 
Ein Spiel entwickeln, von dem es so gut wie keine Informationen gibt. Einfach widerlich. 
Und immer noch unverzeihlich als sie damals an der nächstbesten Wegkreuzung ihre Seelen verkauften und mit Luzifer höchstpersönlich einen Pakt über maßlose Generierung von Geldern sowie die restlose Vernichtung der weltweiten Spielekultur abschlossen!


----------



## THEDICEFAN (21. März 2016)

EA sollte endlich mal einen trailer und Informationen über battlefield 5 und Mass Effect Andromeda so wie das neue Projekt von Bioware, das Projekt von visceral games und das neue Open World Projekt springen lassen.. Battlefield 5 wär mir fürs erste am wichtigsten


----------



## Orzhov (21. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja, pfui! Wie können die nur.
> Ein Spiel entwickeln, von dem es so gut wie keine Informationen gibt. Einfach widerlich.
> Und immer noch unverzeihlich als sie damals an der nächstbesten Wegkreuzung ihre Seelen verkauften und mit Luzifer höchstpersönlich einen Pakt über maßlose Generierung von Geldern sowie die restlose Vernichtung der weltweiten Spielekultur abschlossen!



Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen wie EA damals das Kätzchen nicht streicheln wollte!


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja, pfui! Wie können die nur.
> Ein Spiel entwickeln, von dem es so gut wie keine Informationen gibt. Einfach widerlich.
> Und immer noch unverzeihlich als sie damals an der nächstbesten Wegkreuzung ihre Seelen verkauften und mit Luzifer höchstpersönlich einen Pakt über maßlose Generierung von Geldern sowie die restlose Vernichtung der weltweiten Spielekultur abschlossen!



vorallem weil ja nur EA so Kapitalistenschweine sind, alle anderen machen solche Sachen ja nicht, Spiele für Geld verkaufen und damit Gewinn machen


----------



## smutjesmooth (21. März 2016)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> EA sollte endlich mal einen trailer und Informationen über battlefield 5 und Mass Effect Andromeda so wie das neue Projekt von Bioware, das Projekt von visceral games und das neue Open World Projekt springen lassen.. Battlefield 5 wär mir fürs erste am wichtigsten


Ich vermute €A wird das nun auch so machen wollen wie Bethesda bei Falout 4 letztes Jahr. Zeitnah zum Release etwas ankündigen. Da werden bestimmt einige Entwickler mitziehen. Bringt ja nix wenn Jahre vorher ein Spiel angekündigt wird aber der Hype größer ist als das Spiel selbst. 



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja, pfui! Wie können die nur.
> Ein Spiel entwickeln, von dem es so gut wie keine Informationen gibt. Einfach widerlich.
> Und immer noch unverzeihlich als sie damals an der nächstbesten Wegkreuzung ihre Seelen verkauften und mit Luzifer höchstpersönlich einen Pakt über maßlose Generierung von Geldern sowie die restlose Vernichtung der weltweiten Spielekultur abschlossen!



Sir you made my Day with this brilliant comment.


----------



## nigra (21. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also was ähnliches wie Dein Kommentar?



Wie meinen?


----------



## Taiwez (21. März 2016)

...weil ja sowohl die Mass Effect- als auch die Dragon Age Reihe immer nur halbgare Spiele hervorgebracht haben, natürlich.. hat sich auch massivst in den Verkaufszahlen wiedergespiegelt, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen..


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> ...weil ja sowohl die Mass Effect- als auch die Dragon Age Reihe immer nur halbgare Spiele hervorgebracht haben, natürlich.. hat sich auch massivst in den Verkaufszahlen wiedergespiegelt, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen..



ach Bitte, nicht Versuchen mit EA Hatern zu Diskutieren, die Leben in einer eigenen Welt


----------



## nigra (21. März 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> ...weil ja sowohl die Mass Effect- als auch die Dragon Age Reihe immer nur halbgare Spiele hervorgebracht haben, natürlich.. hat sich auch massivst in den Verkaufszahlen wiedergespiegelt, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen..



Also seit BioWare zu EA gehört, hat deren Spielequalität enorm abgenommen. Wer jedoch auf belanglose Action und Endlos-Grinding steht, wird auch weiterhin seinen Spaß mit zukünftigen Titeln haben. Ich könnte jedenfalls , wenn ich sehe, was aus dem DA Franchise geworden ist.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Also seit BioWare zu EA gehört, hat deren Spielequalität enorm abgenommen. Wer jedoch auf belanglose Action und Endlos-Grinding steht, wird auch weiterhin seinen Spaß mit zukünftigen Titeln haben. Ich könnte jedenfalls , wenn ich sehe, was aus dem DA Franchise geworden ist.



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich DA: I am längsten aller DA gespielt.
Jeden ME-Teil mindestens 3x durch.

// Bioware wurde 2007 übernommen.
Das erste DA kam also auch unter EA raus.
Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> // Bioware wurde 2007 übernommen.
> Das erste DA kam also auch unter EA raus.
> Oder seh ich da was falsch?



Nö, das ist schon richtig so.
Aber Fakten sind ja so garstig, wenn sie das eigene Weltbild stören.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nö, das ist schon richtig so.
> Aber Fakten sind ja so garstig, wenn sie das eigene Weltbild stören.



Von der Lügenpresse lass ich mich nicht unterstützen!!


----------



## nigra (21. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich DA: I am längsten aller DA gespielt.
> Jeden ME-Teil mindestens 3x durch.
> 
> // Bioware wurde 2007 übernommen.
> ...



Ja, die Tatsache, dass an DAO ca.5-6 Jahre gearbeitet wurde, also schon lange vor der Übernahme. (an DAII nur 1,5 Jahre, was man m.M.n. mehr als deutlich gespürt hat)


----------



## Wamboland (21. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Von der Lügenpresse lass ich mich nicht unterstützen!!



RICHTIG SO!

Aber die Aktion finde ich cool - nur schade das es anscheinend echt keinen gab der Bildmaterial davon hat


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Ja, die Tatsache, dass an DAO ca.5-6 Jahre gearbeitet wurde, also schon lange vor der Übernahme. (an DAII nur 1,5 Jahre, was man m.M.n. mehr als deutlich gespürt hat)



Dass DA2 kein super Titel war, ist wohl auch EA klar.
Die geringere Entwicklungszeit war wohl auch damit zu erklären, dass das "Universum" nicht nochmals neu erfunden werden musste.


----------



## nigra (21. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die geringere Entwicklungszeit war wohl auch damit zu erklären, dass das "Universum" nicht nochmals neu erfunden werden musste.



Ok, das ist jetzt aber eine dicke rosarote Brille.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Ok, das ist jetzt aber eine dicke rosarote Brille.



Nein ist es nicht.
Ich sage ja selber nicht, dass DA2 ein Prachtexeplar eines RPG ist.
Man hats sich mit dem Titel ein wenig ZU einfach gemacht und das wurde auch so von den Kritikern und Gamern gesehen.
Ich glaube daraus hat man gelernt und ich hab extrem viel Spass mit GD : I


----------



## Theojin (21. März 2016)

Schon toll, wie man hier einfach jemandem ans Bein pisst, weil er was gegen EA sagt. Ich selber war auch schwer enttäuscht von DA:I, habs auch nicht zu Ende gespielt, weil irgendwann einfach die Motivation weg war. Für mich ist Bioware einfach zu sehr in die übliche Entwicklungspolitik von EA verschwunden - seichte weichgespülte Titel ohne erzählerischen Tiefgang, dafür aber mit anständiger Technik- und Soundkulisse. Was für Nobrainer wie Battlefield eben ausreicht, stößt bei RPGs eben an schnell an seine Grenzen.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

Theojin schrieb:


> Schon toll, wie man hier einfach jemandem ans Bein pisst, weil er was gegen EA sagt. Ich selber war auch schwer enttäuscht von DA:I, habs auch nicht zu Ende gespielt, weil irgendwann einfach die Motivation weg war. Für mich ist Bioware einfach zu sehr in die übliche Entwicklungspolitik von EA verschwunden - seichte weichgespülte Titel ohne erzählerischen Tiefgang, dafür aber mit anständiger Technik- und Soundkulisse. Was für Nobrainer wie Battlefield eben ausreicht, stößt bei RPGs eben an schnell an seine Grenzen.



Ich habe zum Beispiel kein Elders Scroll zu Ende gespielt, aber jedes "neuere" Fallout.
Bei den Elder Scrolls war mir die Motivation eben auch irgendwann abhanden gekommen.
Das liegt bei mir wohl hauptsächlich am Setting.
Denn die beiden Reihen sind doch sehr verwandt, in Sachen Spieltechnik.
Bin ich deswegen von Skyrim enttäuscht? Aber bei weitem nicht. Es hat mir sehr viele spannende Stunden gebracht.

Wie lange hast Du denn DAI gespielt?
Dank diesem Thread hab ichs auch eben wieder weiter gespielt.... und hab anscheinend schon 160 Stunden damit verbracht (was dabei an Idle drauf ging, kann ich nicht sagen).
Aber ja, auch ich hatte mal genug von DAI. So wie ich nach fünf Büchern "Witcher" gerne mal wieder einen Stephen King gelesen haben.


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2016)

Theojin schrieb:


> Schon toll, wie man hier einfach jemandem ans Bein pisst, weil er was gegen EA sagt



Junge, ernsthaft
irgendwann hörts aber auch mal auf mit euer Traumwelt vom Satan EA
Warum wird dem ans Bein gepisst? Weil das langsam nur noch lächerlich ist und nervt so Random EA flames zu sehen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. März 2016)

Ich empfand DA:I auch als herbe Enttäuschung. Ist für mich einer meiner Fehlkäufe der letzten Jahre. Aber nachdem ich gelesen habe, es käme wieder ans Original ran (was es nicht im geringsten tut) war ich halt doch etwas vorschnell beim Kauf. Was ich bekommen habe war ein elendiges Grindfest, bei dem mir von der Story so gut wie nichts in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Außer großer grüner Strahl, musst du schliessen, sonst Weltuntergang. 
Es gab ein paar coole Ausnahmen (vorallem die Drachenfights) aber ansonsten fande ich das auch eher mau. Aber ob das nun wirklich was mit dem gierigen EA zu tun hat. Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube langsam es hat mehr damit zu tun, dass Spieler und Presse Sachen abfeiern, die zumindest meinem Geschmack nicht im geringsten entsprechen. Allein dieses Open World eingesammel von abertausend Sachen ging mir so auf den Keks. Ja man kann es links liegen lassen, aber dann wird das Spiel im Verlauf doch ziemlich schwer aufgrund der fehlenden Erfahrungspunkte oder bezüglich der Shards sogar der fehlenden Resistenzen. Egal... habs durch und dann flog es von der Platte. Seitdem nicht mehr angeschaut. DA  : O mit Awakening und drum und dran hab ich erst letzt mal wieder angefangen.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (21. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Junge, ernsthaft
> irgendwann hörts aber auch mal auf mit euer Traumwelt vom Satan EA
> Warum wird dem ans Bein gepisst? Weil das langsam nur noch lächerlich ist und nervt so Random EA flames zu sehen



Noch Nerviger sind deine klugscheißer kommentare die versuchen coolness aus zu drücken . Ich würde mal sagen halt denn Ball flach und was gibt dir das recht in Junge zu nennen . Guck erst mal das du hier nicht so rum Pöbelst dann versuche ich ein wenig weniger Grammatik 6 Rechtschreib  Fehler zu machen . Dann ist die Welt ein Stück besser und der Rage mode wird sich langweilen ^^ .


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (21. März 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Noch Nerviger sind deine klugscheißer kommentare die versuchen coolness aus zu drücken . Ich würde mal sagen halt denn Ball flach und was gibt dir das recht in Junge zu nennen . Guck erst mal das du hier nicht so rum Pöbelst dann versuche ich ein wenig weniger Grammatik 6 Rechtschreib  Fehler zu machen . Dann ist die Welt ein Stück besser und der Rage mode wird sich langweilen ^^ .



Ey Junge...echt jetzt? Boah was geht disch seine Grammatick an ey?!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Noch Nerviger sind deine klugscheißer kommentare die versuchen coolness aus zu drücken . Ich würde mal sagen halt denn Ball flach und was gibt dir das recht in Junge zu nennen . Guck erst mal das du hier nicht so rum Pöbelst dann versuche ich ein wenig weniger Grammatik 6 Rechtschreib  Fehler zu machen . Dann ist die Welt ein Stück besser und der Rage mode wird sich langweilen ^^ .



Hm, Deutsch ist nicht Deine Muttersprache, oder? Hoffe ich jedenfalls...


----------



## LOX-TT (21. März 2016)

"EA die Achse des Bösen" oder auch "Im Westen nichts Neues"

demnächst in Ihrem Licht- äh Flamespielhaus


----------



## Orzhov (21. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> "EA die Achse des Bösen" oder auch "Im Westen nichts Neues"
> 
> demnächst in Ihrem Licht- äh Flamespielhaus



Kommt das dann in einer Doppelvorstellung mit "Warum deine Meinung falsch ist!?!?!"?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2016)

Wenn ein US-Präsident den Erzfeind Kuba besucht, besteht vielleicht auch noch Hoffnung für die Spielerwelt.
Vielleicht auch hier mal ein wenig "Wandel durch Annäherung" versuchen.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (21. März 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ey Junge...echt jetzt? Boah was geht disch seine Grammatick an ey?!



Es geht um meine Grammtik aber egal erst richtig lesen dann versuchen Sarkastis zu sein . 
Ps ne Deutsch ist nicht meine Mutter Sprache ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2016)

Ging es hier nicht eigentlich ursprünglich um eine unbemerkte Enthüllung einer neuen Marke durch ein Shirt, was Alistair McNally auf der GDC getragen hat?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ging es hier nicht eigentlich ursprünglich um eine unbemerkte Enthüllung einer neuen Marke durch ein Shirt, was Alistair McNally auf der GDC getragen hat?



Ja, eigentlich schon.
Aber wie das immer so ist, wenn EA im Spiel ist, dann ist nicht mehr das Thema wichtig, sondern die Flames gegen den ach so bösen Publisher.


----------



## nigra (21. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schon.
> Aber wie das immer so ist, wenn EA im Spiel ist, dann ist nicht mehr das Thema wichtig, sondern die Flames gegen den ach so bösen Publisher.



Aha, Kritik am Publisher ist also "geflame", der daraus resultierende Gegenwind ist hingegen konstruktive Kritik und dem Thema entsprechend. Und zwei Posts zuvor noch etwas von "Wandel durch Annäherung" erzählen...  Schon klar. Wenn man schon schlichten will, sollte man vielleicht neutral bleiben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Aha, Kritik am Publisher ist also "geflame"



Wenn es im Grunde nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat schon, ja.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (21. März 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Aha, Kritik am Publisher ist also "geflame", der daraus resultierende Gegenwind ist hingegen konstruktive Kritik und dem Thema entsprechend. Und zwei Posts zuvor noch etwas von "Wandel durch Annäherung" erzählen...  Schon klar. Wenn man schon schlichten will, sollte man vielleicht neutral bleiben.



Eben !!! das ist es neutral bleiben . Kommt mir so vor als wenn einige Leute bei EA arbeiten das die diese Firma so in Schutz nehmen . Es geht nicht nur darum ob sie gute Titel gemacht oder gesponsert haben. Es geht um denn Ruf denn die haben und der ist nun mal was große Spiele Firmen an geht der Schlechteste überhaupt . Wenn die nicht wollen das Schlecht über die geredet wird , würde ich mal sagen aufwachen und was dran ändern . Als sich als gut Mensch hier aufzuführen und etwas in Schutz nehmen was es gar nicht verdient hat . Ja es weil so eine Firma kann man nicht mal anders beschreiben . Geld Säcke , Abzocker , Halb fertige Ware raus bringen + Leuten versuchen ihre Daten zu klauen . Obwohl das unter das Deutsche Datenschutz Gesetzt fällt .
Ne die Firma gibt es nur locker 20 Jahre ^^ . Das war pure Absicht !!! . Die denken der Kunde ist zu doof das zu merken . Gott sei dank gibt es genug Pc Freaks die da hinter kommen . Also bevor ihr so sau haben in Schutz nimmt sollte ihr euch fragen ob ,
ob ihr vergesslich seit oder kein plan habt was war . Anscheint wird es vergessen und einfach weiter Geld hinein gesteckt . Wunder mich nicht das die immer die selbe schiene fahren . Es geht nicht nur um denn Kauf sondern um das Image ^^ .


----------



## nigra (21. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn es im Grunde nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat schon, ja.
> Meine Meinung.



Nach dieser Definition bist du aber auch gerade mächtig am "flamen". Wir können auch alle mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln aufeinander losgehen. Wer als Letzter steht, hat recht. Das ändert aber letzten Endes nichts an meiner Meinung über EA und zukünftigen Titeln auf T-Shirts.


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2016)

oh Bitte Trolle, geht wo anderst nerven, denn das hier:



nigra schrieb:


> Solange es unter den *gierigen *Händen von EA entsteht, erwarte ich ohnehin nur wieder halbgares.



soll neutral sein?
In welcher Welt bitte?
Und Ja, irgendeiner muss euch Trollen ja immer sagen das ihr nur noch nervt und Objektiv wie die Vogelstraußmethode seid


----------



## Scholdarr (22. März 2016)

Hm, was auch immer das sein soll, nach DAI kann es eigentlich nur besser werden (hoffentlich...)


----------



## Taiwez (22. März 2016)

Das Einzige, was ich EA vorwerfe, ist ihre dreiste DLC-Politik. Na ja, wobei ja scheinbar immer noch genug Leute eben diese kaufen, ohne Nachfrage würde es ja auch kein Angebot geben, also ist das Ganze ja hausgemacht.

Spielgeschmäcker sind immer rein subjektiv, aber Dragon Age Inquisition als "schlechtes Spiel" zu betiteln halte ich schon für arg übertrieben. Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, das der Open-World-Aspekt und vor allem das Grinding in diesem Teil einen viel zu großen Anteil im Spiel gehabt haben, aber trotz alledem war und ist das Spiel eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. März 2016)

Genau das.

Es ist mir ein unlösbares Rätsel, wieso Skyrim mehrheitlich als "tolles" Spiel durchgehet, wohingegen so viele lautstark DA:I bashen. Im Gegensatz zu ersterem bietet DA wenigstens so etwas wie eine Story mit rotem Faden, Skyrim hat ja nur die rudimentärsten Ansätze einer solchen, um das Gegrinde mit einem Hintergrund zu versehen.

Nur um das klarzustellen: Obwohl ich das Konzept von Skyrim nicht leiden kann habe ich es noch lange nicht nötig, das Spiel als "schlecht" zu bezeichnen, denn ich finde, man sollte "objektiv" gute Leistung nicht absprechen, weil sie einem "subjektiv" nicht gefällt.

Zum Thema: Hat noch keiner irgendwo Bilder des besagten T-Shirts finden können?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Hat noch keiner irgendwo Bilder des besagten T-Shirts finden können?



Im Bioware-Forum ist CSI: BSN bereits eifrig auf der Suche: The Secret IP Twitter & Info Thread - Page 29 - General Discussion (NO Spoilers) - The BioWare Forum


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. März 2016)

*lol*

Dass die Bioware- Mitarbeiter in dem Forum rumtrollen erschwert aber anscheinend die Arbeit etwas


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. April 2016)

Endlich erstes Bildmaterial 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPfdDqQADiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2016)

Hrhrhr


----------

